# Backflushing Cherub



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

So I've had my Cherub for a few months. I've been religiously backflushing it every time before I turn it off for the day. This is my first machine that needs backflushed, and I can't remember where (or if) I read that I need to do it this way.

The question I had for people smarter than me was... is this overkill?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I do mine about once a week and make 3 to4 espressos a day

I also remove the screen and brass plate weekly as its amazing how many grinds get trapped up there

However, I'm no expert!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Depends on number of shots I used to go with

Water backflush 2-3 days

Remove and soak gasket and shower screen once a week in cafeza (If I remember)

Chemical Backflush 2-4 weeks


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> I do mine about once a week and make 3 to4 espressos a day
> 
> I also remove the screen and brass plate weekly as its amazing how many grinds get trapped up there
> 
> However, I'm no expert!


I have pretty much the same routine. Sometimes wash the screen and brass plate more often if e.g I am changing beans or just doing a big pile of dishes anyway!


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

I backflush around once a week on my cherub. How do I remove the brass plate? Fancy giving that a bit of a clean but have never been brave enough to attempt to get it off due to fear of breaking it!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

badger28 said:


> I backflush around once a week on my cherub. How do I remove the brass plate? Fancy giving that a bit of a clean but have never been brave enough to attempt to get it off due to fear of breaking it!


Once you unscrew the shower screen it should come loose or else with gentle coaxing with a flat blade screw driver. The seal might come out with it (mines seems to a lot since I replaced the old one) but is easily persuaded back in when reinserted with the whole brass plate and shower screen bits and then locking your portafilter in tight. Brass comes up nice with a good scrub with a scourer!


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks. Sounds like I'm probably a bit too eager with the backflushing then, and would be fine scaling it back a bit. I'm in sync with the shower screen bit, so good to know that.

I've yet to go near descaling. Will probably tackle that in the next couple of months. Saved a good set of instructions off here to help me when the time comes so hopefully won't be too painful...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The frequency of descaling your machine will depend on how hard / soft your water is. If the water is very soft, a descale every 6-9 months may suffice.


----------



## thenag (Feb 18, 2014)

Just outside Glasgow, so the water should be fine. 6 - 9 months sounds good then... thanks for the info


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If the inside of your kettle has no scale, then a yearly descale of your machine will be OK.

(Even in soft water areas, a descale yearly is good for clearing out any little grollies whcih may be lurking in the valves & pipework !)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> If the inside of your kettle has no scale, then a yearly descale of your machine will be OK.
> 
> (Even in soft water areas, a descale yearly is good for clearing out any little grollies whcih may be lurking in the valves & pipework !)


I like the post but what are "grollies" sounds a useful term, is it only a Scottish term ?


----------

